# Sidi Shoe Size



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to be purchasing Sidi Dominator 5's online. Any Sidi owner care to give me their imput on whether size holds true or not??? Do they run large or small...narraw or wide?

Amazon.com: SIDI Dominator 5 Cycling Shoe: Shoes

I wear a 10.5 in running shoes and just about everything else for that matter. I'm considering going with a corresponding 10.5.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Most shoes I wear 10.5. I wear a 45 in Sidi as well as Lake I/O SDL and MZ302 winter boot. I wear a 46 in Shimano (the now discontinued MO86 shoe). HTH.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

I owned a pair of the original Dominators for 15 years. Great shoes. I normally wear a 10 in American sized shoes and a 44 in Sidis. 45s should be perfect for you.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

12 in US so i usually wear 47s. my sidi dom5 47s are bigger than the shimano, diadora and sette shoes i have had. i wish i had gone with 46 or 46.5 so it seems to me they run large


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was considering going one size smaller and getting a size 44 instead of a 45.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

make sure you get the shoes from a place that has a no questions asked return policy--- in case you get the 44 and it turns out to be too small.. Nothing worse then getting one size shoe and its either too big or too small and then your stuck with those shoes for awhile... 

Backcountry/competitive cyclist are two places that i know have a no questions return policy.. Though to be fare-- they are owned by the same people..


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a pair of 45 Sidi Spiders showing up to my office via Mr Brown tomorrow. From Competitive. I'll see if they are a good fit or not. Sidi site says 45 for a 10.5 US, but I've seen more than one other site selling Sidi that indicates 45.5 for US 10.5. I decided to go with what the Sidi site says...

This will be my first paor of somewhat expensive cycling shoes; before I've always spent 100 or less. With the current ones being from Shimano and I super like them.

Just wanted to try something fancy but if they don't work out I wont feel bad just returning them.



SB Trails said:


> make sure you get the shoes from a place that has a no questions asked return policy--- in case you get the 44 and it turns out to be too small.. Nothing worse then getting one size shoe and its either too big or too small and then your stuck with those shoes for awhile...
> 
> Backcountry/competitive cyclist are two places that i know have a no questions return policy.. Though to be fare-- they are owned by the same people..


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I usually wear a US size 10-10.5 in about everything. I ordered a pair of motorcycle race boots for while I'm on my Kawi. (Sidi ST-Air's). Wound up having to go with a 43 to get the right fit. 

My Specialized BG shoes are a 43 as well. 

According to Sidi's chart, a size 10 is a 44. I originally ordered a size 44, and the foot bed was waaaaay too big for me. Luckily the company I ordered from just swapped them out with a 43 for me, no questions asked. 

I'd try the 44 to be honest. You want a snug fit on performance shoes. It's not like you're walking around town in them.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I ended up ordering a size 45 in the Sidi Dominator 5's. I'm typically a US size 10.5. Not only was it probably a whole size too big, but I really didn't like the overall feel and fit. 

I had ordered a pair of Giro Code's at the same time. I'm in LOVE. These shoes fit great. I would highly recommend them to anyone. Velcro straps are offset and seem to tighten to your feet so much better than the Sidi's. Really impressed with everything.

Sidi's are being returned.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Told ya to try the 44's. 


Sidi's run big IMO.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Told ya to try the 44's.
> 
> Sidi's run big IMO.


Yes, you were. I think I could've even went to a size 43 as well. However, the Giro Code's feel awesome on my feet and ultimately won. The Sidi's are being returned.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Size 45 arrived to the office today--I can get a finger in in the back---doesn't seem too bad when ratcheting everything down tight. This on a pair of spiders. I do believe a 44.5 and in a narrower width would be perfect. But I doubt if Competitive can even get a narrower width. Soon I will install the cleats and try clipping in and out of the pedals and see how it feels. If no go I will contact Competitive. I do believe their MO now is return for refund and then place a new order. I know my very 1st real pair of bike shoes was when I was stationed in Germany. I got a pair of Nike something or anothers through Colorado Cyclist. They were at SMALL and NArrow and hurt like hell and they were 44s. But with them all it took was an email and I shipped them back and at the same time they had a larger one on the way. Hassle free but hassle free experiences are hard to come by these days.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok re-ordered the Sidi Spider, this time will try a size 44 in mesh and the red verniche color. The 45s will be going back UPS returns tomorrow. Not trying the 44.5 because the way I understand it is the half sizes are the exact same foot bed length and just barely wider. I sure don't need anything wide at all.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*44 fits !*

UPS just delivered the sidi spider in red and size 44. Fits great !



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Ok re-ordered the Sidi Spider, this time will try a size 44 in mesh and the red verniche color. The 45s will be going back UPS returns tomorrow. Not trying the 44.5 because the way I understand it is the half sizes are the exact same foot bed length and just barely wider. I sure don't need anything wide at all.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

So first trail ride with the Sidis today-fit was perfect.. so while I generally wear a US 10.5 in sneaks and dress shoes, Sidi size 44 for me. I did note walking on technical rutted declines is harder than a similarly designed pair of shimanos I'm coming out of.


----------

